# [SOLVED] Wlan Problem SIOCSIFFLAGS

## Tux12Fun

Hi,

I got the following problem. I hope someone can help me.

rechner1 thomas # ifconfig wlan0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden (File or Directory not found)

rechner1 thomas # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller                                                                                                     Hub (rev 07)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Graphi                                                                                                    cs Port (rev 07)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controll                                                                                                    er #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controll                                                                                                    er #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controll                                                                                                    er #6 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Control                                                                                                    ler #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller                                                                                                     (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (r                                                                                                    ev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (r                                                                                                    ev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (r                                                                                                    ev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controll                                                                                                    er #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controll                                                                                                    er #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controll                                                                                                    er #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Control                                                                                                    ler #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller (rev 0                                                                                                    3)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 9600M GT (rev a1)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 4232

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8055 PCI-E Gigabit                                                                                                     Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

rechner1 thomas # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=0 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

Card: Intel WiFI 5100

Kernel 2.6.28_rc3Last edited by Tux12Fun on Fri Nov 07, 2008 3:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## defenderBG

How did you install the wireless card? ndiswrapper? kernel drivers?

post the output of ifconfig, ifconfig wlan0, lsmod, do ifconfig wlan0 and the post dmesg | tail

----------

## Tux12Fun

Card is supported by this Kernel. So I didn't need to install anything

```

rechner1 thomas # ifconfig

eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:13:77:aa:0b:f8

          inet Adresse:192.168.0.21  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1250 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1299 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:982051 (959.0 KiB)  TX bytes:213413 (208.4 KiB)

          Interrupt:19

lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife

          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:200 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:200 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:15808 (15.4 KiB)  TX bytes:15808 (15.4 KiB)

```

```

rechner1 thomas # ifconfig wlan0

wlan0     Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:21:5d:25:47:72

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

```

rechner1 thomas # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               7787936  30

btusb                  12504  0

uvcvideo               52616  0

bluetooth              53732  1 btusb

compat_ioctl32          5504  1 uvcvideo

videodev               31360  2 uvcvideo,compat_ioctl32

```

```

sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control rx

iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100002, writing 0x100006)

iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode

iwlagn: iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

iwlagn: Could not read microcode: -2

iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100002, writing 0x100006)

iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode

iwlagn: iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode firmware file req failed: Reason -2

iwlagn:[b] Could not read microcode[/b]: -2

iwlagn 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

```

Hm, where can I get that microde ?

----------

## defenderBG

There is this package: net-wireless/iwlwifi which might help you...

----------

## Tux12Fun

net-wireless/iwlwifi is to old for my Kernel

----------

## Tux12Fun

Problem Solved,

Only download the Firmware and place it in /lib/firmaware

http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/?n=Downloads

----------

